# Cajun Garlic Shrimp And Spicy Red Sauce With Pasta (Pics)



## tx smoker (Nov 9, 2021)

Tracy decided to take a few days and go visit family in Wichita so I was a bachelor over the weekend. Spent a lot of time working on the SM grill but decided I needed to take advantage of her being gone and do up some seafood. I love seafood and I love Cajun food. Seemed like a good combination so threw this together.

Start with a couple big cloves of my spicy pickled garlic. This stuff is righteous.







10 large shrimp peeled and deveined






Chop up the garlic and put it in a skillet with some of my garlic EVOO






Roast the garlic a bit and add tomato sauce, Cajun seasoning, cayenne, celery, and onions






Shrimp cut up and in another skillet with more of the garlic EVOO and a nice sprinkle of Cajun seasoning






Lightly cook the shrimp and add it to the sauce






Stir it all up and let simmer for a few minutes






Served over egg noodles with a basic wedge salad and re-purposed hamburger buns grilled with butter...and yes, more Cajun seasoning






The Cajun flavor was undeniable and very bold, exactly as I wanted it. The garlic and cayenne were very flavor forward and for my perception of how I like Cajun food were perfect. This meal was ugly as all get-out but boy oh boy it was a flavor bomb. I could easily eat this a couple times a week and never get tired of it. Thought about  adding a catfish fillet but decided to just stick with the shrimp and I'm glad I did. There would have been too many things going on here and I didn't want to overpower the shrimp. I was happy, sated, and looking forward to the next bachelor night.

Thanks for dropping in and I'll see y'all again soon I hope.

Robert


----------



## kruizer (Nov 9, 2021)

Looks delicious. May I have some?


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 9, 2021)

Nice bachelor meal! Like! I will be heading to Kansas myself...leave out in the morning.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 9, 2021)

You're killing me Robert. I absolutely love shrimp in red sauce!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 9, 2021)

TXS, Scrumptious!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 9, 2021)

Ugly or not...I'd be asking for seconds! 
Jim


----------



## DougE (Nov 9, 2021)

Yeah, maybe next time the wife goes out of town,  I'll make this over GF pasta. I'm not a big fan of pasta, but that looks delicious. 

Funny thing is, my wife is from Louisiana and will not eat any kind of shellfish. Can't even stand the smell of it ... go figure. About the only fish she will eat is tuna, salmon, and talapia, so I always  get my fix when she goes out of town.

Doug


----------



## motocrash (Nov 9, 2021)

Salivating. That is absolutely delicious looking and sounding.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 9, 2021)

Looks stellar Robert! I loved the spicy garlic you sent me so I know that kicked up the flavor. Nice work bud


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 9, 2021)

Outstanding! Nothing ugly from where I am sitting! Awesome build pics, as always,  too!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2021)

Nothing wrong with that meal. Cajun Spiced Shrimp are good by themselves. The Sauce and Pasta, icing on the cake...JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 10, 2021)

Dang that looks great.  I guess that would of been good weekend to come!  Ended up taking Gretchen to vet on Sat morn.  Some kind of infection in her foot.  They not sure from what, they thought maybe broke toe,  but had to keep her from licking it and did not want to use cone.  Man that was a long night but after scolding her each time she finally left it alone and it scabbed over now.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 10, 2021)

Well Robert, you've done it again. That all looks outstanding...

Charles


----------



## xray (Nov 10, 2021)

Looks great Robert! I too am a sucker for shrimp in red sauce. I might have to do some fra diavolo after seeing this.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 10, 2021)

That's a fine looking bachelor plate Robert, I could go for that meal once a week, Like! RAY


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 10, 2021)

Wow Robert I can smell that heat all the way in Ga !  That looks amazing !


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 10, 2021)

Fine looking meal my friend! That garlic I am sure was a flavor bomb! 

Did you actually cook something indoors? Blasphemy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2021)

I’m a Cajun freak, and that meal is right in my wheelhouse!
Nice work!
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 10, 2021)

I love me some spicy shrimp in red sauce too!! Looks great


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Nov 11, 2021)

Me also!

And I have to wait for bachelor night for seafood (shellfish especially).

BIG LIKE

John.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 21, 2021)

Phenomenal Robert, you might owe me a phone screen… seeing this post…  my tongue falling cracked it!  LOL

Seriously, very nice thread my friend… Top notch!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 21, 2021)

Great looking dish Robert. You definitely took it a few more rungs up the ladder. It's amazing what can happen when the significant other disappears for a couple of days.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 21, 2021)

I totally missed this one!
I somewhat envy your bachelor nights, Robert.
I like to try new things but the Mrs. not so much, and if I mention the word cajun, well forget about it.
I'm about ready to start making two meals. One for her and one for me......
Big "like"!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2021)

I just found this, and it looks Mighty Tasty, Robert !!
Don't know how you kept it hidden all this time.
Like.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Start with a couple big cloves of my spicy pickled garlic. This stuff is righteous.


If you find some time would love that  spicy pickled garlic recipe.  I have a big bag of garlic need to use.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 9, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> If you find some time would love that spicy pickled garlic recipe. I have a big bag of garlic need to use.



I actually got this from 

 Steve H
 a few years ago. If you have the availability to put the Mason jars under pressure it'll pickle a LOT faster. I also have several jars that have been in the brine for a long time and are ready to go. I'll happily send you one if you want.

1 quart cider vinegar
3/4 cup Franks hot sauce
2 t dried minced onions
2 T red pepper flakes
2 T cayenne pepper
1 T white pepper. Or black. I was out of the latter.
2 t franks dried spice
2 t powdered garlic
1 1/2 T sea salt
½ T Trinidad Scorpion sea salt (not required)

Mix all ingredients into a saucepan and simmer till well blended. Turn exhaust fan on high!! The aroma is quite strong.

Robert


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I actually got this from
> 
> Steve H
> a few years ago. If you have the availability to put the Mason jars under pressure it'll pickle a LOT faster. I also have several jars that have been in the brine for a long time and are ready to go. I'll happily send you one if you want.
> ...


Thanks Bud.  I can use sealer.  Steve know his stuff!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 9, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I actually got this from
> 
> Steve H
> a few years ago. If you have the availability to put the Mason jars under pressure it'll pickle a LOT faster. I also have several jars that have been in the brine for a long time and are ready to go. I'll happily send you one if you want.
> ...


I may give this a good too. What is Frank’s dried spice?


----------



## DougE (Jan 9, 2022)

This, I think









						Frank's RedHot® Original Seasoning Blend
					

Shake on the perfect blend of flavor and heat with Frank's RedHot Original Seasoning Blend. Shake that $#!t on everything!




					www.franksredhot.com


----------



## Steve H (Jan 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> This, I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup! That's it. Great stuff.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 9, 2022)

The Trinidad Scorpion sea salt  is good stuff. Not as hot as the name suggests. But gives good flavor. If you can find it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Yup! That's it. Great stuff.


I was going to just use McCormick Gourmet Sriracha Seasoning since that what I have.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I may give this a good too. What is Frank’s dried spice?


This is something like I thought you where making instead of hot sauce.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 9, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I was going to just use McCormick Gourmet Sriracha Seasoning since that what I have.



Don't believe I've tried that. But it would probably work fine.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2022)

I was looking for a shrimp dish how I found this.  I found this recipe going to do and use low carb pasta:









						Creamy Garlic Butter Tuscan Shrimp (+ VIDEO)
					

Creamy Garlic Butter Tuscan Shrimp coated in a light and creamy rich garlic parmesan sauce filled with sun dried tomatoes and spinach!




					cafedelites.com


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 9, 2022)

Looks good, man!


----------

